# Indian man burns wife to death for being fat



## Agent 007 (May 29, 2010)

WHAT THE F-?

http://www.telegraphindia.com/1100418/jsp/nation/story_12352022.jsp

From the article:

"At the same time, he and his family constantly abused Maheswari, 26, who could not stop putting on weight and had grown to 140kg when she was murdered, the police said.

Kumar apparently saw his wifes obesity as a matter of deep shame and had forced her to undergo an abortion for fear that she might deliver an overweight baby. She was not allowed to meet neighbours and relatives, or to step out of home in the daytime."


This is the worst case of fat hatred I've ever seen in my life! What the hell is wrong with this man? What drives people to do this kind of shit?

Sick. So incredible sick!


----------



## jewels_mystery (May 29, 2010)

That is just horrible. I hope all persons involved are jailed.


----------



## bigmac (May 29, 2010)

I wonder how many American guys would be predisposed to do stuff like this if they thought they could get away with it.

One guy I know tells everyone that if his wife gets fat he'll tie her to the back of his truck and run her till she's thin again. Another acquaintance (not a friend) weighs his wife every week and refuses to have sex with her if she's gained any weight. FYI the wife of the first guy is absolutely beautiful -- way out of the guy's league -- we all wondered why she fell for this guy. The second guy's sorry ass is supported by his successful, pretty and only slightly chubby wife. Yet they both feel perfectly justified in being total dicks about their wives weight.


----------



## jewels_mystery (May 29, 2010)

I am not surprised. I have an uncle that demeans, beats up and leaves his wife when she gains weight. Sad to say she has been left and begged him back several times over the years......he goes back once she loses the weight.


----------



## willowmoon (May 29, 2010)

bigmac said:


> Another acquaintance (not a friend) weighs his wife every week and refuses to have sex with her if she's gained any weight.



NIIIIIIIIIIIICE. Cuz y'know, he's just THAT GOOD in bed.


----------



## Heyyou (May 29, 2010)

I thought they loved fatness? Weird and crazy story.


----------



## joswitch (May 29, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> WHAT THE F-?
> 
> http://www.telegraphindia.com/1100418/jsp/nation/story_12352022.jsp
> 
> ...



I think what BLOWS MY MIND about this one is the way the article waffles on about teh obesity and such blahdeblah in it's last half... as per ***in' usual... 

moving the focus away from the evil murdering ****s who killed an innocent woman in a horrific manner... 

That speaks volumes IMO.


----------



## IrishBard (May 29, 2010)

there is hatred and cruelty in all parts of the world. 

this is fairly sick, and nothing compares to it. 

I know I guy who went... well, what could only be described as "Girl-hopping", find a girl, have sex with her, claim they are in a relationship, moment the girl puts on weight, dumps her and moves on, probably taking a fair bit of money with him. 

Thank fuck that before his finals exam, all the girls who he had hurt got together, got him drunk, handcuffed him too the bed naked and stole the key and put it in the letter box. 

I had no part in that operation, by the way... well, maybe a bit... because he said I should dump my girlfriend... who helped out too... a bit.


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2010)

It has been an unholy practice for years in India to burn wives who "burden" their husbands or in-laws. Of course, the practice of murder is illegal in India, but these capers are staged to look like accidents. Usually, the mother-in-law throws a flammable liquid on the wife and burns her in the kitchen. These killings are by no means limited to fat women. They are also used on wives that are barren, ones whose family will not finish paying the bride's money contribution to the marriage, or on women who are just not working out in the marriage. A accidentally dead bride is preferrable to a divorce because the groom doesn't have to give back the bride's marriage money if she dies. Kitchen fires are common causes of death.

There are also brides who hang themselves in an apparent suicide. However, many of these newly wed suicides are also suspected as being murders. It is just hard to prove as a murder.

And one of the harshest reasons to get rid of your wife is that she keeps having girl babies. Many times girl babies are often expected to be aborted. There are many little clinics that will check the sex of your unborn child and set up an abortion if it's a girl. A wife's refusal to get rid of a girl child is another reason to wack the both of 
them.


----------



## mossystate (May 29, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> This is the worst case of fat hatred I've ever seen in my life! What the hell is wrong with this man? What drives people to do this kind of shit?
> Sick. So incredible sick!





You have never heard of ' Bride Burning ' in India? 

Many women are set on fire if their families do not bring enough of a dowry to a marriage. This kind of murder/ attempted murder is also used when a woman displeases in whatever kind of manner.


Fat...not cleaning the house properly...not pleasing a man enough sexually...not giving birth to sons...............it's all the same horrific woman- hating violence and control.


----------



## kayrae (May 29, 2010)

This makes me sad.


----------



## Agent 007 (May 29, 2010)

mossystate said:


> You have never heard of ' Bride Burning ' in India?




No. I knew that widow-burning was allowed in India in the past, but that it is outlawed nowadays (although unfortunately the practice still exists). But I hadn’t heard of bride-burning.
Burning people alive is disgusting beyond words, regardless of why it’s done. It’s arguably one of the cruelest ways to kill someone because it takes so long before the victim is dead.

Thanks for the clarification Moore2me and Mossystate. You are right Mossy, this is all about control over women. The husband forced her to have an abortion, forced her to stay in the house all the time, used her to milk out her parents and when he was done simply killed her. He had the crap beaten out of him by his in-laws and that’s the least he deserved!


----------



## Tooz (May 29, 2010)

bigmac said:


> I wonder how many American guys would be predisposed to do stuff like this if they thought they could get away with it.
> 
> One guy I know tells everyone that if his wife gets fat he'll tie her to the back of his truck and run her till she's thin again. Another acquaintance (not a friend) weighs his wife every week and refuses to have sex with her if she's gained any weight. FYI the wife of the first guy is absolutely beautiful -- way out of the guy's league -- we all wondered why she fell for this guy. The second guy's sorry ass is supported by his successful, pretty and only slightly chubby wife. Yet they both feel perfectly justified in being total dicks about their wives weight.




lol so why are they with him? Seems like there is more than one guilty party here.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 29, 2010)

Tooz said:


> lol so why are they with him? Seems like there is more than one guilty party here.



I think that we as American women find it pretty easy to say "Well, why do they stay" because we don't live in their world. We have been incredibly lucky to have grown up in a place where women aren't treated like animals (at least not the majority of women). When you grow up in a place where you are treated like dirt, have no rights, and are at the whim and mercy of your husband, father, and brothers I would imagine it becomes the norm since you don't know any other way.

ETA: nevermind I thought you were responding to a different post, though I'd imagine there's something psychological that keeps those women there too.


----------



## Tooz (May 29, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I think that we as American women find it pretty easy to say "Well, why do they stay" because we don't live in their world. We have been incredibly lucky to have grown up in a place where women aren't treated like animals (at least not the majority of women). When you grow up in a place where you are treated like dirt, have no rights, and are at the whim and mercy of your husband, father, and brothers I would imagine it becomes the norm since you don't know any other way.
> 
> ETA: nevermind I thought you were responding to a different post, though I'd imagine there's something psychological that keeps those women there too.



Yeah, no, def. talking about bigmac's post


----------



## Surlysomething (May 29, 2010)

The 'people' are human garbage.


----------



## truebebeblue (May 29, 2010)

Hmmm I thought fat women were quite desirable in India. I get approached by Indian Men quite regularly and have been asked by thin Indian women what my secret to getting fat was!




True


----------



## Lamia (May 30, 2010)

Knowing that this stuff goes on is depressing, but hearing about an individual's story makes it doubly so and much more poignant. 

How can society condone this? I just can't wrap my mind around living in one of these places. I am so thankful I don't. This is why when I hear people complain about women pushing for more rights and tolerance I feel like there can never be too much tolerance or rights for anyone. 

I think the problem is that people who are loving and tolerant aren't aggressive enough to put an end to this BS. 

The leadership in these countries have to have zero tolerance for this behavior. It's the only way this sort of crap will end. Sadly though, I wonder at the strength of their leadership and their desire to protect the welfare of their citizens. 

I gripe about my country, but it's incidents like this that make me respect our fore fathers and what they accomplished here.


----------



## Mabus (May 30, 2010)

truebebeblue said:


> Hmmm I thought fat women were quite desirable in India. I get approached by Indian Men quite regularly and have been asked by thin Indian women what my secret to getting fat was!
> True



There's a huge difference (no pun intended) between South India and North India when it comes to standards of beauty; in the South (and in Sri Lanka; I believe) there is indeed a marked preference for larger women that is ingrained into the culture while in the North and in Pakistan thin is the cultural ideal, for instance there has been quite bit of a ruckus over the years about the Northern controlled tabloid media making fun of South Indian film stars because they tend to be so much larger than their Northern counterparts on average.


----------



## joswitch (May 30, 2010)

Mabus said:


> There's a huge difference (no pun intended) between South India and North India when it comes to standards of beauty; in the South (and in Sri Lanka; I believe) there is indeed a marked preference for larger women that is ingrained into the culture while in the North and in Pakistan thin is the cultural ideal, for instance there has been quite bit of a ruckus over the years about the Northern controlled tabloid media making fun of South Indian film stars because they tend to be so much larger than their Northern counterparts on average.



You beat me to it! Yeah, India is a (sub)continent over a billion people strong and contains a mosaic of many cultures, with many differences from each other.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 30, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I feel like there can never be too much tolerance or rights for anyone.
> 
> I think the problem is that people who are loving and tolerant aren't aggressive enough to put an end to this BS.



As Joswitch pointed out, India is a subcontinent with over a billion people. Think how much disagreement there is about lifestyles here in the U.S. -- and how bitter some of them get -- and then multiply by three times the population! I am sure many Indians are as horrified by this story as we are. Laws and customs change when enough people want them to, and social change moves with glacial slowness: here in America it took a hundred years to get from the Thirteenth Amendment to the Civil Rights Act.

A couple of years ago I read an article by an American woman who had spent several years in Saudi Arabia teaching a class for women. When she started teaching, she told her students about all the rights American women have and what they are empowered to do. Her students were horrified! "Don't American men care about their wives?" they asked. "Why do they make them do these things? Why don't they protect them, the way our husbands do us?" Life is a trade-off between liberty and security; Americans tend to place a high value on the latter -- perhaps in part because so few of us are desperately poor. In other cultures, security seems more important, but, to paraphrase Lamia, if more individuals come to value individual liberty more highly (and if this is a corollary to prosperity, consider how much India's economy has developed over the last fifty years!), they will do what is necessary to get it.


----------



## t3h_n00b (May 30, 2010)

If women ruled the world, things like this might happen but for somewhat different reasons:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/6161691.stm

on a serious note, these incidents seem to be rooted in a perspective that makes women trophie;, testaments to a man's accomplishments/value. They are there to make the man look good. It's a fundamentally anti-social way of viewing the world in that a person who thinks like that feels constantly judged, attacked, and belittled by the world around them. If their subsequent rage is expressed as anti-fat/anti-woman violence, drug abuse, suicide, etc. its always destructive and it damages the integrity of human society.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (May 31, 2010)

That article was so disturbing it gave me a headache.


----------



## JMNYC (Jun 3, 2010)

Agent---hi---

Not meant to embarrass, challenge or do anything than clear up a little puzzle here--

Your post rightly decries this unspeakable act of violence, and you write, at the end of your post: "Sick! So incredible sick!"

But your avatar is famous fictional book and movie character Alexander DeLarge, who, in "A Clockwork Orange," helped kick and beat an elderly, homeless man, tore off the clothes and raped two women, stole a car and ran other drivers off the road, destroyed a writer's manuscript, sliced the wrist of one of the members of his own gang and finally murdered a woman after gaining entrance to her house under the pretext of needing a phone to call for help for an "accident."

I probably wouldn't bring this up but, by cooincidence, I was driving in White Plains, NY, yesterday when I saw a place called "Korova Milk Bar" which used the exact logo from the movie version of "Orange." (The Korova Milk Bar is where Alexander DeLarge and his "droogs" gather after a night of "ultra-violence.")

I was a little stunned. It's one thing to appreciate the book and the movie, which are meant to disturb and frighten the reader/watcher---and another to identify so much with the lead character that you represent yourself with their image, or name your bar after the bar in the book and movie.

So...if you please...enlighten me...if you choose. No biggie...just endlessly curious about what makes people do what they do. It's just a message board, after all.

No disrespect intended.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 3, 2010)

JMNYC said:


> Agent---hi---
> 
> Not meant to embarrass, challenge or do anything than clear up a little puzzle here--
> 
> ...



Hello JMNYC,

Actually at the time when I started this thread my avatar was the drill sergeant from Full Metal Jacket, also a Kubrick film.

The reasons why I used the Clockwork Orange avatar is because I am a big fan of the movies by Stanley Kubrick. The message from many of Kubricks movies (Full Metal Jacket, Clockwork Orange, The Shining) is that a "normal" person could be driven to perforn extreme act of violence if the circumstances/conditioning is right. I thought that that is an interesting perspective on humanity. I've seen the movie Clockwork Orange (haven't read the novel), so yes I am aware of the violence in the movie.

Just for clarification: I don't glorify or advocate violence and I don't identify with Alex deLarge. I am sorry if my avatar gave you the wrong impression.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 4, 2010)

Dear JMNYC and Agent 007.

*First, Thank you Agent 007 for originally opening up this thread.* However, I have a new comment for you and JMNYC. You two boys are obviously well educated and versed in the arts. I also appreciate your separate views of social conciousness. However, please open up a separate thread to discuss your avatars and classic movies. Thanks guys.

*Men who kill their wives by burning and continue to do so (even tho it is illegal) is the subject of this thread. We really do not need to turn the spotlight away from this hideous practice. (And yes, men do kill their wives and girlfriends in the US too.)*


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

This world is turning sicker and sicker with every passing day. God or Nature don't need to destroy the planet. We'll have done it already, when we've all destroyed ourselves.


----------



## JMNYC (Jun 5, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Hello JMNYC,
> 
> Actually at the time when I started this thread my avatar was the drill sergeant from Full Metal Jacket, also a Kubrick film.
> 
> ...



*Very cool, Agent. Intent is everything!

I'm not the avatar police, either.

Carry on...burning someone defies comment, regardless of the reason...



*


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Jun 5, 2010)

Very very sad!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2010)

bigmac said:


> I wonder how many American guys would be predisposed to do stuff like this if they thought they could get away with it.
> 
> One guy I know tells everyone that if his wife gets fat he'll tie her to the back of his truck and run her till she's thin again. Another acquaintance (not a friend) weighs his wife every week and refuses to have sex with her if she's gained any weight. FYI the wife of the first guy is absolutely beautiful -- way out of the guy's league -- we all wondered why she fell for this guy. The second guy's sorry ass is supported by his successful, pretty and only slightly chubby wife. Yet they both feel perfectly justified in being total dicks about their wives weight.



That's a good point. I wonder if guys from all over the world would do this if they thought they could. Such a disgusting to see when fatphobia takes a darker turn like this. I guess some people aren't satisfied with just emotionally abusing fat people. They need to take the next step. It sometimes makes me wonder if there is any true justice in the world.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 6, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> That's a good point. I wonder if guys from all over the world would do this if they thought they could. Such a disgusting to see when fatphobia takes a darker turn like this. I guess some people aren't satisfied with just emotionally abusing fat people. They need to take the next step. It sometimes makes me wonder if there is any true justice in the world.




Again, this is not really about fat. It could...would...be about anything. If you have never heard about the ' tradition ' of burning women to death for what is perceived as a slight against a man or family honor...you might want to do it. I wouldn't run with the idea that droves of men would be killing women in their lives because they are fat. This kind of violence is not about the particulars...the supposed reasons.


----------



## bremerton (Jun 7, 2010)

bigmac said:


> I wonder how many American guys would be predisposed to do stuff like this if they thought they could get away with it.
> 
> One guy I know tells everyone that if his wife gets fat he'll tie her to the back of his truck and run her till she's thin again. Another acquaintance (not a friend) weighs his wife every week and refuses to have sex with her if she's gained any weight. FYI the wife of the first guy is absolutely beautiful -- way out of the guy's league -- we all wondered why she fell for this guy. The second guy's sorry ass is supported by his successful, pretty and only slightly chubby wife. Yet they both feel perfectly justified in being total dicks about their wives weight.



i'm not going to be able to fall asleep tonight because i'm raging so hard.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

joswitch said:


> You beat me to it! Yeah, India is a (sub)continent over a billion people strong and contains a mosaic of many cultures, with many differences from each other.



Sounds similar to the USA


----------



## Captain Save (Jun 7, 2010)

I try not to advocate vigilantism, just to be clear. If someone did this to my daughter, however, my thoughts would turn to lighter fluid in copious amounts.

I have to wonder: if the father and brothers of the scorched wife took revenge on the barbaric husband on their own terms and burned HIM alive, would this horrific practice continue?


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jun 8, 2010)

bigmac said:


> I wonder how many American guys would be predisposed to do stuff like this if they thought they could get away with it.
> 
> One guy I know tells everyone that if his wife gets fat he'll tie her to the back of his truck and run her till she's thin again. Another acquaintance (not a friend) weighs his wife every week and refuses to have sex with her if she's gained any weight. FYI the wife of the first guy is absolutely beautiful -- way out of the guy's league -- we all wondered why she fell for this guy. The second guy's sorry ass is supported by his successful, pretty and only slightly chubby wife. Yet they both feel perfectly justified in being total dicks about their wives weight.




It irks me that some of the girls I've liked in the past have chosen these kinds of guys over me. Makes me wonder how different my life would be if I knew 15 years ago that blatant psychological abuse actually worked as a picking up tool.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 8, 2010)

Captain Save said:


> I try not to advocate vigilantism, just to be clear. If someone did this to my daughter, however, my thoughts would turn to lighter fluid in copious amounts.
> 
> I have to wonder: if the father and brothers of the scorched wife took revenge on the barbaric husband on their own terms and burned HIM alive, would this horrific practice continue?



Dear Captain Save,

I agree with your idea of handling my own revenge - I would probably whack my daughter's killers if at all possible. Since I am not good with fire, I would be pick death by car - I would probably try vehicular manslaughter. Even better, I have graduate level training in toxicology. I would probably fix them up a specially dish of "snake and spider stew" (a quote from Oogie Boogie's boys in _Nightmare Before Christmas_).

However, the real problem with her father taking revenge is that he will most likely be blamed indirectly by causing his daughter's death. Most of these brides are murdered because their families cannot finish paying their dowry of the bride's wedding gifts to her husband or his family. It is her father's responsible to pay for the exorbitant gifts - many of which may take ten or twenty years of his livelihood to pay for. It can include gold jewelry, a car, clothes for everyone on the groom's side, furniture, etc. 

If he can't come across with the agreed upon "goods", she could "accidentally" catch on fire while cooking breakfast one morning. Dad may very well feel a partial responsibility for her horrible death. It becomes a family shame thing.

And a second reason why the bride's family may not take lethal action in the girl's death. The majority of India's population believe in reincarnation until you achieve nirvanah. If during your life here on earth, you are bad and hurt someone or someother form of life - you will have to pay for your crime in you next life by being reincarnated into a lower form of life (like a dog or a worm) and taking longer to reach nirvana. Note: I am not a Bhuddist or a Hindu, so if I have mistated this reincarnation belief, please correct me.) 



Blackhawk2293 said:


> It irks me that some of the girls I've liked in the past have chosen these kinds of guys over me. Makes me wonder how different my life would be if I knew 15 years ago that blatant psychological abuse actually worked as a picking up tool.



Blackhawk,
Don't worry about the ones that got away. Some girls are drawn to the bad boy type of man. A perfect example in the news lately is Sandra Bullock - a sweet, beautiful, talented lady who married a guy with a reputation as a ladies man, a wildman, a motorbiker living on the edge, and someone with lots of girlfriends who he recycles frequently. Is Sandra stoopid? No? Is she desperate for a man? No? Does she not have any other choices? No? Did she crave psychological abuse? I highly doubt it.

What I think is happening in Sandra's and other girls choosing bad boys are chicks have been brainwashed that these are desirable, sexy men. We mistakenly think these rebels are alpha males and are at the top of the gene pool and will make the best mates and fathers. This is far from the truth and a match with these guys is usally short lived, traumatic, and damaging to the woman. Unfortunately, mothers, fathers, and girlfriends can talk and talk 'till they are blue in the face, but girls usually have to learn to leave these guys alone the hard way on their own, by experience.


----------



## Captain Save (Jun 8, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Dear Captain Save,
> 
> I agree with your idea of handling my own revenge - I would probably whack my daughter's killers if at all possible. Since I am not good with fire, I would be pick death by car - I would probably try vehicular manslaughter. Even better, I have graduate level training in toxicology. I would probably fix them up a specially dish of "snake and spider stew" (a quote from Oogie Boogie's boys in _Nightmare Before Christmas_).
> 
> ...



Moore2me,

I'm glad you were able to shine the light of reason on my viewpoint; I was particularly incensed with the kind of person who would do this to a spouse, and for the reasons suggested. I also like the idea of the snake and spider stew: mmmmm, delish!

I think there would be a lot less incentive to pay the dowry if the bride is treated badly, as the article suggests; my remaining efforts at paying an immense dowry would vanish into thin air if she were to die suddenly under suspicious circumstances. It's all academic, in any case; it's an immense cultural difference to which most of us in western civilization don't subscribe. Parents of the bride and groom may give gifts, but there is rarely a formal expectation of such. 

Neither is there as much of a concern for the spiritual journey through reincarnations to nirvana; even though I'm certain we've all heard it said at one time or another that what goes around comes around, many would disregard the notion of bad karma destined to return under these circumstances. I think western culture is still spiritual, just not to the same extent.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jun 9, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Blackhawk,
> Don't worry about the ones that got away. Some girls are drawn to the bad boy type of man. A perfect example in the news lately is Sandra Bullock - a sweet, beautiful, talented lady who married a guy with a reputation as a ladies man, a wildman, a motorbiker living on the edge, and someone with lots of girlfriends who he recycles frequently. Is Sandra stoopid? No? Is she desperate for a man? No? Does she not have any other choices? No? Did she crave psychological abuse? I highly doubt it.
> 
> What I think is happening in Sandra's and other girls choosing bad boys are chicks have been brainwashed that these are desirable, sexy men. We mistakenly think these rebels are alpha males and are at the top of the gene pool and will make the best mates and fathers. This is far from the truth and a match with these guys is usally short lived, traumatic, and damaging to the woman. Unfortunately, mothers, fathers, and girlfriends can talk and talk 'till they are blue in the face, but girls usually have to learn to leave these guys alone the hard way on their own, by experience.



I haven't worried about it too much since I gave up chasing after relationships. I just focus on my own life and what I want to achieve in it and it's actually quite liberating... and I have the added bonus of not having to deal with people's bullshit.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 9, 2010)

Captain Save said:


> I try not to advocate vigilantism, just to be clear. If someone did this to my daughter, however, my thoughts would turn to lighter fluid in copious amounts.
> 
> I have to wonder: if the father and brothers of the scorched wife took revenge on the barbaric husband on their own terms and burned HIM alive, would this horrific practice continue?



I would imagine they didn't, this kind of crap is done by fathers and brothers just as often as husbands.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 9, 2010)

moore2me said:


> And a second reason why the bride's family may not take lethal action in the girl's death. The majority of India's population believe in reincarnation until you achieve nirvanah. If during your life here on earth, you are bad and hurt someone or someother form of life - you will have to pay for your crime in you next life by being reincarnated into a lower form of life (like a dog or a worm) and taking longer to reach nirvana. Note: I am not a Bhuddist or a Hindu, so if I have mistated this reincarnation belief, please correct me.)



This is not so much a correction as an additional observation. I have noticed that, for some Hindus and Buddhists of my acquaintance -- and possibly for some practicioners of other religions -- money trumps belief.


----------



## orin (Jun 9, 2010)

bigmac said:


> I wonder how many American guys would be predisposed to do stuff like this if they thought they could get away with it.
> 
> One guy I know tells everyone that if his wife gets fat he'll tie her to the back of his truck and run her till she's thin again. Another acquaintance (not a friend) weighs his wife every week and refuses to have sex with her if she's gained any weight. FYI the wife of the first guy is absolutely beautiful -- way out of the guy's league -- we all wondered why she fell for this guy. The second guy's sorry ass is supported by his successful, pretty and only slightly chubby wife. Yet they both feel perfectly justified in being total dicks about their wives weight.



Wow ... she is probably attracted to him because he makes her feel in some wierd way part of the norm, since "the norm" is what he likes and he happens to like her under the condition she stays within a certain range of weight. Alas that is also telling of how she feels about herself.

I think if American guys can get away with it... some would so they can go seek smaller women (even though the man complaining about his wife's weight may be far from thin). 

I think about how I would feel if i married a BBW and she all of a sudden decided to become very thin ... I WOULD BE PISSED ... but not enough to kill her over it ...


----------



## moore2me (Jun 9, 2010)

orin said:


> I think about how I would feel if i married a BBW and she all of a sudden decided to become very thin ... I WOULD BE PISSED ... but not enough to kill her over it ...



Orin Sweetie,

Just a few friendly words of counsel from an old war horse -

1) Many of us BBWs have gained, lost, and re-gained hundreds of pounds during our life. Don't get too pissed, diet induced weigh loss most likely won't be permanent if you look at statistics.

2) If you get too pissed off and cranky toward the "love of your life", you will have to sleep sometimes. Quid pro quo.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the responses, everyone.

To be honest I originally thought that this was an individual but very violent case of fat phobia, rather then an example of the apparently ingrained (yet illegal) practice of “bride-burning”. The article I linked to does not mention bride-burning as a common phenomenon in India, perhaps because their readership already knows that (or doesn't want to know). Instead, as Joswitch pointed out, it goes on about high rates of obesity.

The past few weeks I’ve tried to get some statistics on bride-burning, but it’s hard to get recent stats from news sources. One CNN article from 1996 says that the Indian police receives more than 2,500 reports of bride-burning in that year:
http://edition.cnn.com/WORLD/9608/18/bride.burn/

I’ve also found this report from India Tonight which refers to a recent study that claims the staggering figure of 100.000 women per year who burn to death and that “most of these deaths are caused by kitchen accidents, self-immolation or domestic violence”. But it is unclear how many of these cases are murder and how many really are accidents. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1ts2zF28O0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gkk0tmiT4pU&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AFKIp55jjs&feature=channel

Like Moore2me said, it’s hard to hard to prove deaths as a murder. The problem seems so big to me it’s depressing and it’s part of the even bigger issue of discrimination of women. One of the women from the India Tonight interview (an author and columnist) even remarked that women in India are “the most marginalized section of our society”. I hope there will be improvement on all these fronts, but there’s still a long way to go.


----------



## fiddypence (Jun 15, 2010)

joswitch said:


> I think what BLOWS MY MIND about this one is the way the article waffles on about teh obesity and such blahdeblah in it's last half... as per ***in' usual...
> 
> moving the focus away from the evil murdering ****s who killed an innocent woman in a horrific manner...
> 
> That speaks volumes IMO.



I agree, that really bothered me! The article wondered why the women could have gotten SOOO fat! Not why it was considered OK to burn someone alive. The implication is that being fat is a crime. Seriously messed up.

Oh and the assholes mentioned above (the ones that abuse their wives), that makes me angry too.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 21, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> This world is turning sicker and sicker with every passing day. God or Nature don't need to destroy the planet. We'll have done it already, when we've all destroyed ourselves.



well to tell you the truth the human race is just fucked up. some of you might get offended but its kinda true.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 21, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Dear Captain Save,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know a lot of women that like bad boys of various types. from "my" experience from what i see here in detroit the majority that prefer badboys gravitate towards either drug dealers or thugs. to say its not stupid would go on a case by case basis though. for example i know a lot of woman that like drug dealers but in my opinion its a stupid move to be with someone in that sort of "business".


----------

